# Leopard gecko pairing questions



## alvintang1346 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi~ I am a gecko player from HK. Want to ask for some advices from you guys.
I have
Male: Urban sunglow, blood sunglow enigma
Female: Urban sunglow, shct
1. What should I use any of them to breed this year?
2. Should I buy other genes to breed with them to get more special morphs?
Thank you.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

alvintang1346 said:


> Hi~ I am a gecko player from HK. Want to ask for some advices from you guys.
> I have
> Male: Urban sunglow, blood sunglow enigma
> Female: Urban sunglow, shct
> ...


Sunglow x Sunglow = Sunglows

Sunglow x SHCT = Normals, Hypos Super Hypos all het Tremper

Sunglow Enigma x Sunglow = Sunglows, Sunglow Enigmas Albinos, Albino Enigmas.

Sunglow Enigma x SHCT = Engimas, Hypos, Super Hypos, Hypo Enigmas, Super Hypo Enigmas all het Tremper.

Any offspring could show increased tangerine, express CT or mature into a Super Hypo.


----------



## alvintang1346 (Jan 1, 2013)

thank you for replying!
Should I buy other genes to breed with them to get more special morphs?
thz.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I alway believe you should breed for what YOU like...

If there's is a particular morph you like then go for it.


----------



## alvintang1346 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh... you are right.
thank you for replying.


----------

